# Créer un raccourci sur le bureau



## bulittvv (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum; j'ai 36 ans et je vis dans l'Aisne. J'ai fais l'acquisition d'un mac cet année pour diverses raisons, mais surtout parce que je fais du DAO.
Je suis un tout nouvel utilisateur Mac, et j'avoue être un peu perdu pour certaines choses...
Comme par exemple créer des raccourcis sur le bureau.
J'ai essayé de faire glisser les icônes vers le bureau, ce qui fonctionne mais les icônes finissent par disparaitre après un redémarrage. J'ai créé des alias et recommencé mais ça ne marche pas mieux.

Je vous remercie de votre aide.


----------



## gmaa (2 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,
Le Dock est bien utile pour ça.


----------



## bulittvv (2 Mai 2012)

D'accord avec toi, néanmoins j'aimerai pouvoir créer des dossiers et faire en sorte qu'ils soient accessibles depuis le bureau.


----------



## Lebossflo (2 Mai 2012)

Autrement tu copie ton programme dans ton dossier, je pense que sa dois le faire!


----------



## gmaa (2 Mai 2012)

bulittvv a dit:


> D'accord avec toi, néanmoins j'aimerai pouvoir créer des dossiers et faire en sorte qu'ils soient accessibles depuis le bureau.



Comprend pas...
Le dock est sur le bureau...
Il existe aussi un utilitaire qui peut créer un autre dock (Je l'ai vu un jour...)


----------



## Laubuntu (3 Mai 2012)

bulittvv a dit:


> D'accord avec toi, néanmoins j'aimerai pouvoir créer des dossiers et faire en sorte qu'ils soient accessibles depuis le bureau.



Mettons, tu es dans "Documents", tu as un dossier qui s'appelle Toto.
Clic droit sur Toto > Créer un alias > Tu glisses/déposes cet alias sur le Bureau et c'est bon non ?
Ou alors j'ai mal compris la question ?

Et effectivement t'as le dock pour créer des raccourcis, mais tu mets pas 10 dossiers.
Drag&drop sur le côté droit du dock et ça te crée un raccourci (par défaut y'a téléchargements, et applications mais tu peux en rajouter).


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mai 2012)

bulittvv a dit:


> J'ai créé des alias et recommencé mais ça ne marche pas mieux.



Bonjour

un alias c'est un raccourci


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2012)

Je pense que notre ami n'installe pas correctement ses applis, raison pour laquelle le raccourci "disparait" après un redémarrage ! typique lorsque l'appli n'est pas dans le dossier adéquat mais simplement issu de l'image disque ! 

1) pour installer une appli (90% des cas, lorsqu'un installateur n'est pas fourni)> glisser son icone dans le dossier "applications" ! 
2) lorsque l'on drag and drop une appli du dossier "applications" vers le bureau, un alias est automatiquement créé ! 

Pour créer rapidement un raccourci vers un document, un simple drag and drop, en appuyant sur alt+cmd, suffit amplement 

un peu de lecture sur des sites comme osxfacile me semble de rigueur


----------



## subsole (3 Mai 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Je pense que notre ami n'installe pas correctement ses applis, raison pour laquelle le raccourci "disparait" après un redémarrage ! typique lorsque l'appli n'est pas dans le dossier adéquat mais simplement issu de l'image disque !
> 
> 1) pour installer une appli (90% des cas, lorsqu'un installateur n'est pas fourni)> glisser son icone dans le dossier "applications" !
> 2) lorsque l'on drag and drop une appli du dossier "applications" vers le bureau, un alias est automatiquement créé !
> ...



Bonjour, je plussois. 

Regarde attentivement toute cette vidéo. 
(et encore plus  attentivement vers 02:55minutes)
====> http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/z-applications1.html

Tu peux également regarder la vidéo (Applications: installation-désinstallation: le tutoriel vidéo) sur cette page.
====> http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/applicationsinstallerdesinstaller.html


----------



## bulittvv (3 Mai 2012)

Merci Arlequin, tu as compris mon problème


----------

